# COBWEB @ Andover Police Department



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Andover Police Department
May 2, 3, 4, 2005

C.O.B.W.E.B. INC. AND THE ANDOVER POLICE DEPARTMENT ARE NOW TAKING RESERVATIONS FOR THE BASIC POLICE MOUNTAIN BIKE PATROL SCHOOL, TO BE HELD MAY 2, 3, 4, 2005 FROM 8AM TO 4 PM. THE COST OF THE PROGRAM IS $229.00 PER OFFICER, WITH PAYMENT DUE ON OR BEFORE THE FIRST CLASS. TO RESERVE SEATS FOR THIS CLASS PLEASE CALL C.O.B.W.E.B. INC. AT (781) 395-8708.


----------

